# Prayers Please



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

DD and family got very bad news today from DSIL family...his mother has cancer has already had operation (before Thanksgiving) was doig real good,thought they had gotten all of it .Thursday of last week she went in to see her doctor and they found another spot,they thought it was just a very small one.Today he got word that it is Much Bigger than they thought and it does not look good for her. She has other health problems that makes her not be able to take radation or chemmo treatments,but they can not operata again.

Not only is she DD mother -in-law but after knowing them for 15 years we feel like she is also a dear friend to us.

They had come down here for Christmas to spend a week with us. Yesterday we had to put DH in the hospital...he is in ICU with Phonmona,kidney failer and very low (78/60)BP when they took him in. Yes it all came on him VERY fast....he was feel real good then Sunday his back started hurtting & he ran a real high fever.He sat with heating pad on his back & it stopped hurting & the fever went away.#am monday morning he woke up to go to the bathroom and feel down 7 times before we could make him beleave he needed to go to hospital. Problem was he never remembered falling just waking up in a different place. The doctors do say he will be ok in a few days! They just need to get all his levals back up and clear the infection from his lungs and kidneys of course he has been on very strong IV ABA and stroids so now his suger count has shot upreal high . tonight it had started going down ,from 396 to 233,so i think all will be in a few days.

Now the kids are torn between staying here or going back to Arkansas to be with his family. Of course we have told them to go home if they need too,because we will be okay.His mother says they must stay here because she would just worry if they came home early.

Outbacker prayers and Strong vibs are sure needed here for All our friends and family.

Thanks to All.....lynn

P.S. please look over the spelling(I am sure I have made LOTS of mistakes) I have been at hospital most of the day and night so I am very tired.Thanks again for all the help and Friendship from this wonderfull group of people. Lynn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Lynn!! You all certainly have your hands and hearts full!!!

Please know that ALL positive energy and EXTRA good wishes are coming DIRECTLY - DO NOT PASS GO to you and your family from Wolfwood!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lynn,

So sorry to hear about your families health problems. They are never easy, and when they come in groups - especially during the holidays - it must be very tough. Hang in there, and know that we are sending all the positive Outbackers vibes your way that we can.

Doug


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Lynn,

Be assured that we are thinking of you during this tough period. May God grant you special peace!

Len and Colleen


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

very sorry to hear of all the health problems. Positive thoughts and prayers heading your way.

kevin


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Adding our prayers and positive vibes to the other Outbackers.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the health problems - please be assured that there lots of prayers and postive vibes headed your way.


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

Prayers said and sent. Angels to watch over all.


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll send out one of my extra special prayers ... Hope things get better.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Postive thoughts and prayers from MI!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Prayers do work .....Thanks to All for all the Prayers and hope you will keep us in your hearts and Prayers .

DH got to come home today.....he is still very weak,but also SO Very Much better....he came real close to dieing,with his BP so very low and all like it was.

Our son-in-laws mother is not any better.....they got some more bad news on her . So the kids are going home Christmas Day as soon as we have opened gifts and had lunch. They hope to be back on the road to Arkansas by 12:30.His parents do not want him to cut his trip short here,but we have all decided that is the best for them to do. His sister told him that their mom should be ok for at least another week,but not not much longer.

Thanks again for all the Prayers and Friendship

Merry Christmas to All.......Lynn


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

luckylynn said:


> Prayers do work .....Thanks to All for all the Prayers and hope you will keep us in your hearts and Prayers .
> 
> DH got to come home today.....he is still very weak,but also SO Very Much better....he came real close to dieing,with his BP so very low and all like it was.
> 
> ...


Just a new update......DH is doing real good. Of course he is not fully recovered yet,he still has days that he is very weak,but over all he is doing good. Kidneys normal,BP normal for him( he does normally have High BP) .All of his blood work is good ...he goes to lung doctor Thursday.

Mother to dear son-in-law is still not doing good. They have started radation and chemo therapy in hopes of helping her. So far she has had 2days of treatment and if I understand things right she is feeling very bad and in Lots of pain.

Thanks to all for the Prayers....

Happy New Year to all and Happy Camping......Lynn


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Lynn!!
Just checked-in on OBers for the first time in a LONG time, and saw this. I certainly hope and pray that your hubby will continue to progress well.
SO sorry to hear about the son-in-law's mother. Hopefully, if she can't tolerate the radiation and chemo, they will work through Hospice, a WONDERFUL organization, that helped with both my father (cancer) and my mother (alzheimers). 
Please know that all are in my thoughts and prayers!!
HUGS!!








Darlene


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

mountainlady56 said:


> Hi, Lynn!!
> Just checked-in on OBers for the first time in a LONG time, and saw this. I certainly hope and pray that your hubby will continue to progress well.
> SO sorry to hear about the son-in-law's mother. Hopefully, if she can't tolerate the radiation and chemo, they will work through Hospice, a WONDERFUL organization, that helped with both my father (cancer) and my mother (alzheimers).
> Please know that all are in my thoughts and prayers!!
> ...


Thanks Darlene.....right now they are going with some home health care,she might have to go back in the hospital for a few days to get the right pain meds and dosage for her.

Yes,Hospice is a wonderful group they helped with my daddy when he was so sick and even came for several weeks after he passed to help my mother better adjust. I can never say enough good things about them.

Hope things are good for you and sure glad to see you back.

Happy Camping ...Lynn


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Just an update here on our friend and DD mother in law.......Thank all of you Outbackers for all the Prayers and Postive Thoughts.....

She is doing Very,Very Good. It was very touch and go for awhile and has had a long stay in the hospital....but at last today she gets to Go Home! Now she does still have 3 more weeks of Radeation to do,but she is now up and walking (with a walker)by herself and is eating much better.

Thanks Again to everyone....ALL of our friends here are the Best

Happy Camping.....Lynn


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

The power of prayer...it is there...our thoughts and prayers are with you and your loved ones of course...

Eric


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> The power of prayer...it is there...our thoughts and prayers are with you and your loved ones of course...
> 
> Eric


X2


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

ember said:


> The power of prayer...it is there...our thoughts and prayers are with you and your loved ones of course...
> 
> Eric


X2
[/quote]

A very sad update to dear son in laws mother......she took a very bad turn for the worse and has been placed in Hospice care...as it stands now they say she will go at any minute. Of course all the family and friends( like us) are taking it hard,but as bad as this sounds we also hope for a quick exit from all the pain.

DH and I need to go be with our DD and her family,but DH has just had skin cancer removed and has skin grafts on his eye,so we can not go until after his follow up on Thursday. Our sweat little grandson(age 9) as ask if Paw paw is doing good and told his mom that he sure hopes Paw paw doesn't die too. DH calls him everyday just to let him know that he is doing real good.

Well Thanks again for all the Outbackers Prayers and Good Vibes ...we can hardly wait to get out camping,we do so need a break from all the stuff going on right.

Happy Camping to all ....Lynn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, Lynn...what to say ???? I'm sooo sorry to hear of all your family is (still) struggling with. It is such a difficult time and certainly one of such mixed emotions. I guess it's inevitable that we all will pass on at some point. The most we can hope for the ones we love - and for ourselves - is that there is minimal discomfort. My mom/best friend died VERY suddenly - what a blow that was to all she left behind. But how much worse it would have been for HER - probably for everyone - if there had been a prolonged illness. May she and all around her be blessed today and in the future. Our warmest thoughts are all being sent your way!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Oh, Lynn...what to say ???? I'm sooo sorry to hear of all your family is (still) struggling with. It is such a difficult time and certainly one of such mixed emotions. I guess it's inevitable that we all will pass on at some point. The most we can hope for the ones we love - and for ourselves - is that there is minimal discomfort. My mom/best friend died VERY suddenly - what a blow that was to all she left behind. But how much worse it would have been for HER - probably for everyone - if there had been a prolonged illness. May she and all around her be blessed today and in the future. Our warmest thoughts are all being sent your way!


Thank You and all outbackers for your warmest thoughts.

Lynn


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

To all you wonderful Outbackers friends ......Our dear son in laws mother passed away this morning at about 1:30. She had a long hard fight , but is now at peace and no loner in pain.

Thank You all again for all the prayers...........Lynn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...and now the healing for those left behind begins.

Lynn, we will light a candle at Wolfwood tonight....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lynn,
I just got on, again, for the first time in a long time, and saw the update. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 
For the one who passed on, she's no longer in any pain or suffering, and is in a much better place than any of us here.
May God be with you all and bring you the comfort that only He can provide.
Love you!
Darlene


----------

